# Problème capacité DD externe



## Ick.jdk (26 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un DD externe LaCie rugged mini d'une capacité de 1 To.
Je l'ai connecté à mon mac et je me suis rendu compte que l'utilitaire de disque indiquait une capacité globale ridicule pour le volume en question. Je l'ai alors formaté au format HFS+ et me retrouve avec une capacité de 413,1 Mo. L'utilitaire de réparation des disques ne détecte rien de particulier.

Pourquoi je ne dispose pas d'un volume d' 1 To ? Dois-je faire une manipulation particulière ? J'ai déjà connecté, déconnecté le DD et redémarré le mac. Pas de changement.

Merci de votre aide

Config : macbook pro 13 mi-2012 / HSierra 10.13.3


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir *lck.jdk
*
Si tu veux que je me fasse une idée de la configuration de ton Lacie --> attache-le au Mac > puis va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > et de partitions

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque et permettront d'agir.


----------



## Ick.jdk (26 Janvier 2018)

Merci de ton intervention rapide macomaniac,
Voici ce que tu demandes :


```
Last login: Fri Jan 26 18:54:02 on console
MBP-de-Icek:~ IcekJudko$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 3A87F9C9-F150-4049-890C-C402A4C5D245
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS DDEXT                   413.1 MB   disk2s1

MBP-de-Icek:~ IcekJudko$
```


----------



## gmaa (26 Janvier 2018)

Une "ruse"?
Partitionne le disque : Une petite (qui peut héberger Une Partition Recovery - ça peut servir…) et le reste.

Ça ne répond pas à la question…


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) -->

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ DDEXT disk2
```


cette commande efface la table de partition *FDisk_partition_scheme* (= *MBR* : type Windows) du disque et la remplace par une *GUID_partition_scheme* (= *GPT* : type Mac) > inscrit un système de fichiers *Apple_HFS+* sur la partition principale > et remonte un volume intitulé *DDEXT* de *1 To*.

=> poste ici l'affichage retourné par l'exécution de cette commande.


----------



## Ick.jdk (26 Janvier 2018)

Voici :


```
Last login: Fri Jan 26 19:42:05 on ttys000
MBP-de-Icek:~ IcekJudko$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ DDEXT disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name DDEXT
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
MBP-de-Icek:~ IcekJudko$
```


----------



## Ick.jdk (26 Janvier 2018)

ça y est ! l'utilitaire de disque m'indique 999 GO et des poussières !
Merci beaucoup de ton aide macomaniac !
Et merci pour le conseil gmaa


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2018)

En effet --> la commande est passée et le DDE est opérationnel.


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2018)

Quel est donc ce mystère au niveau de la capacité qui rétrécit ?

Depuis macOS High Sierra, je constate qu'avec le format APFS et le coté erratique d'Utilitaire de disque de plus en plus de problèmes sur la taille exacte du contenant et du contenu !


----------



## crismenca (25 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour!
Je déterre cette discussion, mais j'ai aujourd'hui le même problème que lck.jdk ! 
J'ai en plus un peu merdouillé car j'ai voulu faire un reset du DDE pour le revendre (je m'en servais pour sauvegarde Time machine) mais tout à la va-vite, et en le passant sur un PC et re-formatant sur PC... bref, nul quoi ! 
Le DDE est un Iomega de 500 Go, et il m'affiche 359 Go d elibre dans l'utilitaire de disque. J'ai tout essayé... 
Merci d'avance pour votre précieuse aide


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *crismenca
*
Ton DDE branché au Mac > voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du DDE.


----------



## crismenca (26 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, et merci pour cette réponse réactive.
Voici ce que ça donne :

```
Last login: Wed Sep 25 22:41:49 on ttys000
MBP-TtL:~ cris$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            509.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +8.4 MB     disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS AMTEmu v0.8.1           8.4 MB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *360.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data DDE                     359.3 GB   disk3s2

MBP-TtL:~ cris$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2019)

Je vois ton DDE -->

```
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *360.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data DDE                     359.3 GB   disk3s2
```


une configuration hybride : table de partition *GPT* (bonne pour Mac) x type de partition *Microsoft Basic Data* (hébergeant un système de fichiers Windows)

=> qu'est-ce que tu souhaites faire exactement avec ce disque ?


----------



## crismenca (26 Septembre 2019)

Merci. Je voudrais le remettre à zéro complet, avec sa capacité officielle (500 Go).


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2019)

Mais la capacité de ton disque est *360 Go* et pas *500 Go* -->

- c'est attesté par la table de partition *GPT* qui cartographie *360,1 Go* de blocs -->​

```
0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *360.1 GB   disk3
```


qu'est-ce qui te fait penser que ton disque a une capacité de *500 Go* ?


----------



## crismenca (26 Septembre 2019)

Hum... hé bien, j'ai honte... j'ai ce DDE depuis très longtemps mais ne le sortait qu'occasionnellement pour sauvegarder... je pensais qu'il faisait 500Go mais tu as raison, il en fait surement 360 car ce chiffre est repris sur le numéro de modèle du boitier...
Alors avec toutes mes excuses pour ce dérangement. Et merci pour l'aide et la lumière !! 
Si je veux qu'il soit utilisable sur PC comme Mac, je dois le formater spécifiquement ou non?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2019)

Pour que ton disque serve de stockage en navette Mac <=> PC --> tu pourrais mettre une table de partition *MBR* + un format *exFAT* de volume.

S'il n'y a pas de données à perdre dans le volume > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk exfat DDE mbr disk3 ; diskutil list disk3
```


la commande configure une table *MBR* > un format *exFAT* > un volume *DDE* > puis réaffiche la configuration du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## crismenca (26 Septembre 2019)

Voilà, j'ai suivi tes conseils. 
C'est bien ça que tu me demandes ?

```
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *360.1 GB   disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS DDE                     360.1 GB   disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2019)

Parfait : tu as un DDE de stockage > compatible Mac <=> PC.


----------



## rejane (27 Septembre 2019)

Macomaniac, je reviens à mon cas (égoïstement) après discussion auprès de Litobar71 - qui concernait l'achat éventuel d'un DDE, craignant le mien (le Fuji ) au bord de la panne alors qu'il n'était que "fragile à la casse" ; signification inconnue pour moi.
Je souhaiterai donc savoir, STP, si j'ai besoin de la formater à nouveau pour pouvoir transférer mes dossiers video de mon mac  sur ce D.D.Externe.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *rejane
*
Ton DDE branché à ton Mac > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques obtenu en retour (dans une fenêtre de code). Même si tu l'as déjà fait dans un autre fil > reposte le tableau dans ce fil-ci pour la clarté.

=> je pourrai de dire ce qu'il en est de la configuration logique actuelle de ton DDE.


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2019)

@macomaniac
Le problème est qu'elle répond un peu partout, voir à partir de cette réponse #25


----------



## rejane (27 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *rejane
> *
> Ton DDE branché à ton Mac > passe la commande :
> 
> ...


Voici l'info, le disque effacer (j'ai réussi à déplacé - DDE branché sur la Télé - dossier vidéo 1 par 1 sur un dossier apparaissant sur le DDE connecté au mac)

```
Last login: Fri Sep 27 13:42:09 on console
iMac-de-Rene:~ rene$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            269.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 26.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS D.Dur E.                319.7 GB   disk2s2

iMac-de-Rene:~ rene$
```

copie de la fenêtre D.Dur E. une fois effacé avec option Mac OS étendu (journaliste)


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2019)

Ton disque dur externe que voici -->

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS D.Dur E.                319.7 GB   disk2s2
```


est bien configuré pour un usage avec un Mac. Rien à redire. RAS.


----------



## rejane (27 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton disque dur externe que voici -->
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk2 (external, physical):
> ...


Tous mes remerciements
Je vais procéder au transfert
Bonne soirée


----------



## crismenca (29 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac, un grand merci pour ton aide et ton éclairage !


----------



## Marjorie M (10 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, 
Meme problème: HDD ext 4tb affiche 1.8gb
Mais la commande eraseDisk4 ne semble pas fonctionner ici: 


```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.8 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage MM 4to                  1.8 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MM 4to                 +1.8 TB     disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 EE220A02-1AE8-4792-BBD3-75FA5457D946
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MMBP:~ marjoriemarramaque$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ DDEXT disk4

Unable to begin erase operation: Placing a partition map on a Core Storage logical volume is not supported (-69671)
```


Une idée?
Merci!


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir *Marjorie*

Un effacement du disque externe ne va a priori rien changer. Car cette opération se contente de changer la table de partition d'en-tête du disque. Or si l'actuelle table de partition *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) enregistre une taille de *1,8 To* > une nouvelle table de partition *GPT* va faire pareil.

- est-ce que tu peux préciser les caractéristiques de ce DDE ? - serait-ce un disque dans un boîtier doté de la la fonctionnalité : "*Advanced Techology*" ? - marque Western Digital ou Seagate ? - es-ce que tu as reparamétré le disque par rapport à son paramétage initial qui affichait bien une taille de *4 To* ? - en changeant sa table de partition *MBR* (*M*aster_*B*oot_*R*ecord) contre une *GPT* ?​


----------

